# My Project- '73 Cherokee Mckenzie 14ft (Updated Pics 10/04)



## fragdemon (Sep 5, 2010)

Well here she is gentlemen. Finally getting 37 years of old paint off her. Man what a task. But the industrial grinder with wire cups and disk pads help out tremendously. I understand now why my father has such huge forearms after holding that thing for extended periods of time. What a workout!!! I'll keep updating this thread as time goes on. 

Oh and I think its a Mckenzie, since that what I have on the paperwork, if someone thinks it is manufactured by someone else please let me know.







You can see the trailer in the background of this pic. Its got a date with the grinder as well.


----------



## Howard (Sep 5, 2010)

Really nice start, what color will that tin be?


----------



## fragdemon (Sep 6, 2010)

Howard said:


> Really nice start, what color will that tin be?




My plan is to use tractor implement paint on the bottom, so I am going to use Massey Ferguson gray, with the added enamel hardner. And I might do a section of red above the splash line. Need to get it primed today so that I can flip her right side up to redo the transom. I found it kinda hard to work on the transom upside down. So i'll get it primed, flip it to remove the old transom, then flip it again to finish the bottom paint. 

With the implement paint, I plan on spraying using my paint gun attached to an air compressor. Anyone have any tips since I am definitely a novice with the air spray gun?


----------



## r.spencer (Sep 6, 2010)

thin , light coats. let dry then reapply. I only use about 35lbs of pressure when I spray


----------



## fragdemon (Sep 7, 2010)

r.spencer said:


> thin , light coats. let dry then reapply. I only use about 35lbs of pressure when I spray



well since i'm going to add in the enamel hardner to the paint, I think i may have to roll it on, since the hardner will only allow me so much time to let the paint sit in the can before it becomes useless. I'm not sure I will have enough time to apply thin coats and let it dry before 
re-applying.


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 7, 2010)

Man I wouldn't have the patience with that grinder coming along nicely, Hope to see an update!


----------



## fragdemon (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassman018 said:


> Man I wouldn't have the patience with that grinder coming along nicely, Hope to see an update!




Patience is definitely needed!!!!!! Here is an updated shot where I managed to get it all primed and ready for paint. Hopefully Sunday morning I'll have enough time to get the paint on her weather permitting of course.







And here is a couple of pics of the trailer since I primed it as well. I still need to replace the coil springs, shocks, and bunk pads. Gotta try and find small coils and shocks.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## fragdemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Acuna said:


> Looking good!



Thanks! Didnt get to paint this weekend since it rained all day Saturday and the humidity was way to high on Sunday to paint. But it seems to be cooling off here finally so maybe I'll get a chance this week.


----------



## fragdemon (Oct 4, 2010)

Well finally got a great day of weather to paint!!! woohoo!! :lol: 

Some of these pics are hard to make out since it was late in the day and it was shady in the backyard. I hope to be able to flip her right side up in the next couple of days to start working on the inside. 

Here is what I used to paint with...





Didn't want to try and pour from the paint bucket into the gravity gun, so I used an old kitty litter bucket to mix everything in.





I wound up throwing away approx. 3/4 of the paint after I was done. With the spray gun I didn't need that much. Oh well live and learn. Plus that was 3 coats I put on the boat. The spray gun was awesome to use for this project!!





Kinda hard to see because of the shade, but you can see the high gloss coming starting to come through as she is drying.












Kinda hard to see but I had so much paint left over I went ahead and shot the trailer in the background with the implement paint as well.


----------



## brancoga (Oct 4, 2010)

Man that looks awesome. You have a lot more patience than I do with a wire wheel. I'm about ready to start a Grumman 14" MV I just bought but I think the only thing I will be painting is the interior.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Mar 23, 2011)

where did you get the wire wheel?


----------

